
Elon Musk and Tesla sued over “funding secured” tweet - calcifer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/11/elon-musk-and-tesla-sued-over-funding-secured-tweet
======
barbarr
Well, it was bound to happen. Curious to see what comes of it.

